
Bitcoin is up 125 Percent in 2019 - TechFinder
https://medium.com/futuresin/bitcoin-is-up-125-percent-in-2019-358cdf08ab8e
======
mimixco
These stories are so misleading. _Up_ only means something in relation to when
you bought. Everyone bought at different prices and some people are very "up"
while others are decidedly down.

~~~
dead_mall
The title ignored the first few months of sideways, but still is not wrong.
The 3-Monthly change for Bitcoin is up 120%+, so anyone who bought during the
beginning of the year & hodl'd is up more than the title says

